# Best Homemade Tools >  Home Made Filing Machine or Die Filer

## brianhw

I made this Filing Machine from a scrap Stihl saw and various scrap bits and pieces recently and have just posted it on my YouTube channel to supplement all my other videos. All reasonable questions answered. You can see the (approximately 7 minute) video by by clicking the arrowhead below:-

----------

Andyt (May 3, 2018),

baja (Jan 22, 2020),

bobs409 (Mar 30, 2018),

extropic (Dec 14, 2017),

farzink (Jan 29, 2017),

H.L (Jun 20, 2016),

jjr2001 (Jun 20, 2016),

Jon (Jun 16, 2016),

Mark Fogleman (Jun 20, 2016),

Neil Jensen (Jun 20, 2016),

Okapi (Sep 13, 2016),

Paul Jones (Jun 19, 2016),

rlm98253 (Dec 13, 2017),

Scotsman Hosie (Apr 22, 2018),

SRCowan (Dec 16, 2017),

Tuomas (Jun 16, 2016),

will52100 (Dec 16, 2017)

----------


## DIYer

Thanks brianhw! We've added your Filing Machine to our Metalworking category,
as well as to your builder page: brianhw's Homemade Tools. Your receipt:















Filing Machine
 by brianhw

tags:
pulley, crankshaft, file

----------


## Jon

Congratulations brianhw - your Filing Machine is the Tool of the Week!

You'll be receiving one of our official HomemadeTools.net T-shirts:





We've also added the wrench-on-pedestal award to the awards showcase in your postbit, visible beneath your username:


Just PM me your details (size, black/white color choice, and mailing address) and we'll get your award sent out.

Congratulations and nice job.  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## McDesign

What about pressure on the back side of the tooth on the return stroke? I understand that wears files quickly.

Was wondering - been hand-filing a lot lately -

----------


## brianhw

Yes, McDesign, ideally it should have a fore and aft movement like the better quality jig saws, but this was impractical to construct and in use it doesn't seem to have any noticeable adverse effects on the files. 'Rubbing wear' on files on the back stroke is widely greatly exaggerated, I think.

----------

olderdan (Dec 14, 2017)

----------


## olderdan

I have used an industrial floor standing filing machine with adjustable stroke maxing out at 6 inches, mainly used for profiling templates.
As I recall it had a purely linear action with no back stroke relief.

----------


## mklotz

If you're interested in adding backstroke relief to a filing machine Google motion picture projector film advance mechanisms. 

A given frame of the film must sit stationary in the gates for a short period of time while the advance mechanism pulls back and reaches down/up for a new frame to replace the stationary one being projected.

There are many mechanical arrangements for doing this push/pull, backoff, rise/fall, reengage sequence. I'm familiar with a D-drive implementation and another based on the Reuleaux triangle (of rotary engine fame) but there are probably dozens others.

----------

